# an eine Ruderboot eine Elektromotor anbringen



## Alfred69 (3. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein gebrauchtes Ruderboot gekauft ohne Motorspiegel. Wie kann ich da einen Elektromotor anbringen. Gibt es hier zu Adapter oder gute Ideen


----------



## zander67 (3. März 2017)

*AW: an eine Ruderboot eine Elektromotor anbringen*



Alfred69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe ein gebrauchtes Ruderboot gekauft ohne Motorspiegel. Wie kann ich da einen Elektromotor anbringen. Gibt es hier zu Adapter oder gute Ideen



Einfach mal ein Foto vom Heck hier hochladen, dass vereinfacht die Hilfe.

 Bei unserem Ruderboot (Typ Anka) hat mein Kumpel einen Motorspiegel nachträglich angebaut.
 Ging einfach und kostete fast nichts, da das Material noch rumlag.

 VG


----------



## Alfred69 (9. März 2017)

*AW: an eine Ruderboot eine Elektromotor anbringen*

Hallo wie kann man hier Bilder einfügen


----------



## bigpit12 (9. März 2017)

*AW: an eine Ruderboot eine Elektromotor anbringen*

Am einfachsten bei www.picr.de hochladen ..und den Link den man durch das hochladen erhält hier im Beitrag einfügen.


----------



## tozi (9. März 2017)

*AW: an eine Ruderboot eine Elektromotor anbringen*

oder so


----------



## bigpit12 (9. März 2017)

*AW: an eine Ruderboot eine Elektromotor anbringen*

Naja die Bilder müssen dann immer ne bestimmte Größe haben, bzw diese nicht übersteigen. In der heutigen Zeit der Smartphones sind diese Bilder meist größer.


----------



## banzinator (10. März 2017)

*AW: an eine Ruderboot eine Elektromotor anbringen*

Ich benutze immer ein App zum verkleinern. Dann sollte es klappen


----------



## Angler2097 (10. März 2017)

*AW: an eine Ruderboot eine Elektromotor anbringen*



banzinator schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer ein App zum verkleinern. Dann sollte es klappen



Mit meinem Smartphone kann ich sie gleich verkleinern. Brauche keine "App" #h


----------

